# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری یا علوم آزمایشگاهی ؟

## sahard1994

سلام دوستان
من بین علوم آزمایشگاهی و پرستاری موندم ، میشه دوستانی که این رشته ها رو میخونن لطف کنن و راهنماییم کنن.
از نظر 
1 - جایگاه اجتماعی و پرستیژ
2- درآمد
3- بازار کار
4- محیط کار
5 - ادامه تحصیل و ارزش ادامه تحصیل 
این دو رشته رو مقایسه کنید .

----------


## nurse1997

بازار کار پرستاری خیلی خیلی خیلی از علوم ازمایشگاهی بهتره

----------


## hamed70t

پرستاری هم کار بهتری داره ، هم حقوق بالاتری ، استخدام هم مطمئنا داره

----------


## artim

حقوق هر دو نهایت تا 1500 میره
بستگی به شرایط روحیت داره
که کار پرستاری و پانسمان خراشیدگی و... رو روحیه اشو داری یا
علوم ارمایشگاه کار با خون و ادراد و......

----------


## amiredge

1 -پرشتیژ آزمایشگاه در ایران بالاتر از پرستاریه.
2- درآمدشون با مدرک کارشناسی یکیه تقریبا
3- پرستاری خیلی بهتره.
4- بستگی داره.
5 - در صورت ادامه تحصیل،علوم آزمایشگاهی خیلی بهتر از پرستاریه.

----------


## Dynamic

در مورد بدست آوردن زودتر بازار کار پرستاری بله اولویت داره اما در مورد درامد اگر بتونید دکترای یکی از گرایشهای علوم آزمایشگاهی رو برای تاسیس آزمایشگاه بزنید البته قبلا باید از سه تخصص مختلف سه نفر + پزشک پاتولوژیست امتیاز رو میگرفتند که دنبال تغییرش بودن نمیدونم به کجا رسید قطعا درامد علوم آزمایشگاهی بهتره و محدودیت نداره مثل پرستاری.
ضمنا در مورد تفاوت علوم آزمایشگاهی در ایران و سایر کشورها فقط د ایران علوم آزمایشگاهی اجازه کار بالینی داره یعنی همین کارهای که میبینید ولی در هیچ کجای دنیا به علوم آزمایشگاهی اجازه چنین کاری نمیدن فقط میتوه ریسرچ و تدریس داشته باشه.(_اینم محض آینده و برنامه ریزی بلند مدت گفتم)

----------


## bbehzad

از وقتی این وزیر بهداشته اومده شدیدا وضع پرستارا خوب شده اونایی که استخدامن 2500 حقوق دارن ماهیم 1500 کارانه دارن تازه این با 144 ساعت کاره بماند که شیفت اضافه تو بیمارستانای خصوصیم میدن.ولی پزشکای عمومی اونایی که استخدامن حال میکنن 120 ساعت کار میکنن که 5تا شیفت 24 ساعته میشه 12 تومن با کارانه میگیرن بقیشم میرن مطب.حالا نیاید حمله کنید بگید پزشکا بیکارن بدبختن و فلان چیزی که دارم میبینمو میگم.حالا متخصص طب اورژانس اوردن 3تا ماهی 45 تومن حقوقو کارانه میدادن قهر کردن رفتن.برشون گردوندن ماهی 80 تومن دارن میدن بهشون.رفیقم کارگزینیه بیمارستانه فیشای حقوقیشونو میاره میبینیم حسرت میخوریم.کلا 70 درصد در امد بیمارستانو باید کارانه بدن به دکترا.الان من بیهوشیم ولی اورژانس 115 کار میکنم البته استخدام رسمی هستم ماهی 2500 میگیرم و ماهی 300 کارانه دم وزیر بهداشت گرم ولی ببینید چقد تفاوته بین ما و دکترا .

----------


## Lara27

> از وقتی این وزیر بهداشته اومده شدیدا وضع پرستارا خوب شده اونایی که استخدامن 2500 حقوق دارن ماهیم 1500 کارانه دارن تازه این با 144 ساعت کاره بماند که شیفت اضافه تو بیمارستانای خصوصیم میدن.ولی پزشکای عمومی اونایی که استخدامن حال میکنن 120 ساعت کار میکنن که 5تا شیفت 24 ساعته میشه 12 تومن با کارانه میگیرن بقیشم میرن مطب.حالا نیاید حمله کنید بگید پزشکا بیکارن بدبختن و فلان چیزی که دارم میبینمو میگم.حالا متخصص طب اورژانس اوردن 3تا ماهی 45 تومن حقوقو کارانه میدادن قهر کردن رفتن.برشون گردوندن ماهی 80 تومن دارن میدن بهشون.رفیقم کارگزینیه بیمارستانه فیشای حقوقیشونو میاره میبینیم حسرت میخوریم.کلا 70 درصد در امد بیمارستانو باید کارانه بدن به دکترا.الان من بیهوشیم ولی اورژانس 115 کار میکنم البته استخدام رسمی هستم ماهی 2500 میگیرم و ماهی 300 کارانه دم وزیر بهداشت گرم ولی ببینید چقد تفاوته بین ما و دکترا .


 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Lara27

> از وقتی این وزیر بهداشته اومده شدیدا وضع پرستارا خوب شده اونایی که استخدامن 2500 حقوق دارن ماهیم 1500 کارانه دارن تازه این با 144 ساعت کاره بماند که شیفت اضافه تو بیمارستانای خصوصیم میدن.ولی پزشکای عمومی اونایی که استخدامن حال میکنن 120 ساعت کار میکنن که 5تا شیفت 24 ساعته میشه 12 تومن با کارانه میگیرن بقیشم میرن مطب.حالا نیاید حمله کنید بگید پزشکا بیکارن بدبختن و فلان چیزی که دارم میبینمو میگم.حالا متخصص طب اورژانس اوردن 3تا ماهی 45 تومن حقوقو کارانه میدادن قهر کردن رفتن.برشون گردوندن ماهی 80 تومن دارن میدن بهشون.رفیقم کارگزینیه بیمارستانه فیشای حقوقیشونو میاره میبینیم حسرت میخوریم.کلا 70 درصد در امد بیمارستانو باید کارانه بدن به دکترا.الان من بیهوشیم ولی اورژانس 115 کار میکنم البته استخدام رسمی هستم ماهی 2500 میگیرم و ماهی 300 کارانه دم وزیر بهداشت گرم ولی ببینید چقد تفاوته بین ما و دکترا .


 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mamanana

2500 میگین درآمد؟
توی شرایط فعلی خط فقر درامد 4 میلیون هست

----------


## 1378anis

> 2500 میگین درآمد؟
> توی شرایط فعلی خط فقر درامد 4 میلیون هست


میدونی که خیلیا فقط با یارانه زندگیشونو میگذرونن دیگه؟

فرستاده شده از Z3ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## shaahin

> 2500 میگین درآمد؟
> توی شرایط فعلی خط فقر درامد 4 میلیون هست


بچه زرنگ کجایی شما که دو نیم میلیون تومان براتون زیر خط فقر حساب میشه؟ 
به زندگی و درآمد و کار و علایق هم احترام بزاریم، هرچی که هستیم و هر جایگاهی داریم برا خودمونه و هرکس که با زحمت و شرافت کار میکنه فارغ از درآمد بزرگه میخواد پیک موتوری باشه پاکبان باشه یا دکتر مهندس...

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

اول ازهمه پزشکی وپزشکی وپزشکی :Yahoo (100): ولی ازبین پرستاری وعلوم آزمایشگاه قطعا پرستاری :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Masterofjoint

معلومه پرستاری

----------


## Masterofjoint

اوضاع رادیولوژی چطوره بنظرتون؟؟

----------


## mamanana

> بچه زرنگ کجایی شما که دو نیم میلیون تومان براتون زیر خط فقر حساب میشه؟ 
> به زندگی و درآمد و کار و علایق هم احترام بزاریم، هرچی که هستیم و هر جایگاهی داریم برا خودمونه و هرکس که با زحمت و شرافت کار میکنه فارغ از درآمد بزرگه میخواد پیک موتوری باشه پاکبان باشه یا دکتر مهندس...



جایگاه و حقوق اجتماعی مساوی انسان ها جدا از موضوعیه که من ازش حرف زدم.

 اقای انیشتین. اینکه اکثر افراد جامعه در فقرن یه حقیقته.
خط فقر بر اساس قدرت خرید تعیین میشه. زیر زمین و توی اسون نداره. هر جایی باشه یه سلسله نیاز هایی داری که باید برطرف بشه. ساده تعرین تعریف زیر خط فقر یعنی نتونی به نیازهای اولیه و اساسیت پاسخ بدی. یعنی تغذیه خوب ، سلامت ، امنیت ، خونه ، پوشاک و... که برای اکثر ایرانی ها صادقه چون به صورت ناقص فراهم میشه.

 با این درامد نمیشه زندگی کرد تنها میشه با لباس های مندرس خورد و زنده موند. انسان به تفریح و سفر و پارتی کردن احتیاج داره. انسان برای لذت بردن زندگی میکنه نه کار کردن . لذت هم فقط خوردن خوابیدن و س*ک*س نیست. این نیازهارو توی جنگل بدون کار کردن هم میشه برطرف کرد. (تک جمله ای و روان گفتم)
یه زندگی نرمال برای بیشتر ایرانی ها غیر ممکنه

----------


## mamanana

توی اکثر کشورها پرستاری جز 10 شغل پردرآمد جامعه هست. همین  پاکبانی که شما گفتی توی کشورهای غربی درامدش با کارمندان برابری میکنه و  حتی بیشتره.
کاری هم از دست ما برای بهبود اقتصاد برنمیاد. فقط هم میشه امید داشت که بدتر نشه.

تمام این زر های واقع بینانه ای که زدم برای این بود که بگم از هر زاویه ای ک نگاه کنی ایران محل زندگی نیست. کسانی که در ایران هستن و میخوان زندگی کنن باید رشته تحصیلشون رو بر اساس امتیازی که برای مهاجرت داره انتخاب کنن نه علاقشون.

در  جواب به تاپیک پرستاری از علوم ازمایشگاه بهتره. چون یه راه نجاتیست برای  جوون های ایرانی . هرچند اونطور اب زیاد طرفدار نداره

----------

